# Sticky  BFD Alternatives: MiniDSP, FBQ, DCX and Others



## Sonnie

*Here are a several threads to help those searching for the right sub-eq make an intelligent decision on what to buy...



MiniDSP - Why not??
MiniDSP HOWTO
Behringer FBQ2496 or DSP1124P

FBQ 2496 vs DSP 1124P HELP PLS

 Is the SMS-1 the "iceing on the cake"
 
 SMS-1 or Behringer DCX2496
 
 Behringer FBQ2496 / Velodyne SMS-1 distortion
 
 How does the BFD compare to the Velodyne SMS-1?
 
 BFD v SMS-1

You may discuss it more here... or you may post in any of the threads above. If your post is specifically related to something in one of the particular threads, it may be better to keep the discussion in that thread. Otherwise, post it here!*


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*


*Other Options*

*Digital parametric equalizers*​These are discontinued models that can be found on eBay for reasonable prices. Most manufacturers have replaced these models with newer versions with upgraded AD/DA converters and/or more features (most of which will be of little use for home theater).

Sabine GRQ-3102S

Shure DFR11EQ
Shack Members have confirmed that the DFR11EQ is unsuitable for use on the main channels and should be limited to subwoofers - see here.

XTA DP200

Yamaha YDP2006
Shack Members have confirmed that the YDP2006 is also suitable for use on the main channels - see here, here, and here. Since I "discovered" it, this equalizer has become very popular among home theater enthusiasts as a top-quality unit that's very affordable (at least one Shack member has no less than six of them in his system!). You can see a comprehensive review I did of the YDP2006 here. 


*Analog parametric equalizers*​These are discontinued models that sell on eBay for very reasonable prices. Most manufactures have replaced these with digital speaker processors.

Ashly PQX571
Features five fully parametric bands and two adjustable shelving filters. This equalizer was also available as a two-channel unit, PQX572. An older black-faced version, PQ16 and PQ26, is functionally identical except for having four parametric filters. Suitability for full-range use for both PQX and PQ models is unknown, but Ashly generally has a reputation for making quality gear. 

Rane PE 17
Features frequency settings down to 10 Hz and a 12-dB/octave low cut filter adjustable down to 10 Hz. Shack Members have confirmed that the PE-17 is also suitable for use on the main channels - see here.

Symetrix 551E
Features frequency settings down to 10 Hz and a 12dB/octave low cut filter adjustable down to 6 Hz. My evaluations with this equalizer confirm that it is suitable for use on the main channels. It was also available as a two-channel version, 552E.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

I suppose we should also add:

SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ


----------



## allredp

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Hey Guys,

I'm stepping up to Mark Seaton's SubMersive in the next couple weeks (it ships this Friday). :yes: 

In anticipation, I've picked up a used QSC DSP-30, as per M.S.'s suggestion. 

I've used the BFD before and it worked fine with my SVS PB12+/2, but I really want to maximize the SubMersive's capabilities in my apparently difficult-to-drive basement dedicated room. 

So, I'm wondering first of all why the DSP-30 isn't mentioned in the BFD alternatives, and second, has anyone here used one as a sub eq? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*


A search only got a few threads.

I imagine one reason the DSP-30 it isn't seeing much use around here is that it has way more features that most people equalizing a subwoofer need. The main reason, most likely, is that there are many other options available that do the job for much less money.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## allredp

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*



Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> A search only got a few threads.
> 
> I imagine one reason the DSP-30 it isn't seeing much use around here is that it has way more features that most people equalizing a subwoofer need. The main reason, most likely, is that there are many other options available that do the job for much less money.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne. 

This could be exciting for me to figure out, eh?! Looks like I'll have to get Mark Seaton to be my tech guru on this one. As you said, there are cheaper versions, though I picked mine up for similar $$ as those cheaper options most are using. 

As per above, I've used the BFD with my pb12+/2 and it helped, but I never could get it _great_. I tried to keep my filters simple--just used 4. I didn't want to over-EQ the signal seeking ruler-flat response, at the expense of SQ. 

Well, perhaps I'll start a new thread with my adventures with my SubMersive and the DSP-30... :reading:


----------



## Roger Dressler

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

I would submit the BassQ to be among the options for multi-sub tuning. In fact, it does not necessarily exclude any of the other EQ systems from consideration, since BassQ has no actual EQ function. So once the room is made more uniform (but not necessarily flat) for bass in all seats, some EQ may well be the icing on that cake. The signal path would be Mono Sub signal --> EQ of choice --> BassQ --> 2, 3 or 4 subs. 

Cal sequence: Run BassQ cal. Run EQ cal. Done.

This thread has more details on BassQ.


----------



## JonFo

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

If doing more than just sub-EQ, then the DBX DriveRack series is worth looking into.

A bit more spendy than others, but audio quality is excellent, as is the software to drive them.

The DriveRack 260 makes an amazing active crossover and EQ solution. I used two for over 7 years.

I've now moved up to the mack-daddy of speaker-processors, the DriveRack 4800. Man, that thing is wonderful. It even features 'AutoWarmth' a dynamic bass EQ that follows human-hearing sensitivity curves.


----------



## Mr_Freedom

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Very new at this. Need info as to what I should look for in a parametric EQ. Been looking on Ebay but have no idea what I'm looking for. Need for room conditioning and audio calibration for 7.1 system. Please point me in right direction. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*


Well, if you're going to calibrate a 7.1 system, you'll need an equalizer for each channel. Unless you have separate power amps for all channels, you won't be able to do that. Most people just want one for equalizing their subwoofer(s).

Most parametric models made since the 1990s have at least four filters, which is often the minimal number needed for subwoofer equalization. Also for subwoofer equalization, each filter must be able to be assigned to frequencies below 100 Hz (some older analog parametrics have only one or two filters that can be assigned that low). Digital models typically have more filters than analog models, but in reality it’s rare that more than 5-6 filters are needed for subwoofers, and even fewer for the main channels.

If you're interested in equalizing your main channels, you'll want a higher-quality unit, one that’s quiet, clean and transparent. (See this post for a few crude experiments you can perform to see if a perspective equalizer is suitable for your main channels or not.) However, for subs-only equalization, that’s not terribly important. That’s why the decidedly low-end Behringer Feedback Destroyer has proved to be so popular for subwoofers.

Most digital models offer added flexibility, such as delay functions, high- or low-pass filter options, and memories for different EQ settings that can be called up for different applications such as music vs. movies. However, they do add another digital-to-analog conversion to the signal chain, which might be unappealing to some people. Analog models bypass that issue, but they lack the added flexibility. Plus, it’s easy for prying hands to misadjust an analog model – just grab any knob and twist.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mr_Freedom

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Thanks for the info, Wayne. I ran a full spectrum analysis of my theater room (which was a recording studio for the previous owner, lovely perk) and found that unless I just really want to EQ the sub, it isn't necessary. So I think I'll delve into that at another time. Thanks for your help again.


----------



## Doc

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

How about Behringer Shark DSP 110. It uses the same circuitry as BFD, comes with mic amp also, and best of all cheaper. It may not be as great as many others out there, but for one channel application and for many (if not most) theaters would be adequate. 

Just wondering the mic amp in DSP 110- can that be used for REW, instead of sound card?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*


Hi Doc,

The Shark has no user-programmable equalization, only automatic feedback suppression capabilities. It could be used as a mic preamp, but it has no USB connection, so it can’t be used as a soundcard. A separate soundcard would be required.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## alvinthx

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

I recently bought a USM810 from Ebay and would appreciate any info on how to use it with REW v5.

Thanks

Alvin


----------



## acousticignorant

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Can I use the Behringer Virtual dsp2024p with REW? My friend just let me hold on to his. All I have to do is buy the power cord for it then I can hook it up. Any info would help.


----------



## EarlK

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*



> Can I use the Behringer Virtual dsp2024p with REW? My friend just let me hold on to his. All I have to do is buy the power cord for it then I can hook it up. Any info would help.



No, because the dsp2024p is not an equalizer, it's an effects (SFX) unit.

Find a used DSP1124P ( or even a DSP1100P ) !

:sn:


----------



## acousticignorant

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Really? Even though it has filter/eq as one of its fx functions I couldn't use it?

From Behringer website:
•Filter/EQ FX 
• FILTER – in general influence the frequency response of a signal. Two filters are included: low pass allows low frequencies to pass and suppresses high frequency content; high pass does the exact opposite
• PARAMETRIC EQ – allows you to control the bandwidth, frequency and amplitude of a signal
• GRAPHIC EQ – the sound spectrum is divided into eight (8) adjacent frequency bands, which can be cut or boosted, bandwidth is predetermined


----------



## EarlK

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

I might be wrong here & may have spoken too soon .

I'll study the Operators Manual ( this time ) & get back to you with an ( updated ) opinion .

<> :sn:


----------



## acousticignorant

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Thanks allot for taking the time to look up that information ! That would be great if I could use it. All I would need to do is buy some midi/audio cables if it will do the job.


----------



## EarlK

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

PreSet # 47 engages the builtin parametric EQ program .
PreSet # 48 engages the builtin graphic EQ program .
> The two programs seem to be mutually exclusive ( non-combining )

The manual shows that only 2 ( parametric ) filters per channel are available for use ( within program #47 ). 

> That's hardly a BFD replacement ( which has 12 filters per channel ) .

> As an aside, I've never seen anyone ( on this site ) auto-EQ a sub using just 2 filters ( though I don't doubt that something useful can be done ) .

For now, I'll stick by my original assessment & comments ( to search out a 1124 ).

<. EarlK :sn:

PS; REW is not setup to send midi info into this unit and then have the unit respond in any predictable way .
( ie; you won't be able to use REW with it's prest midi functions , along with this "Virtualizer" , to "automagically" EQ your sub or main speakers ) .


----------



## acousticignorant

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Thanks for the information. Maybe I'll just buy the one the manual recommends.


----------



## ondesx

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Hi,

There are a lot of plug-ins at least as good or much better than most of the hardware devices... Such plug-ins are easily interfaced with some special programs. For example, Audio HiJack Pro is able to process both hardware and software devices (for example sound cards or iTunes outputs) using VST/RTAS/MAS graphic/parametric EQs plug-ins !

Why not use these facilities, dealing with the audio signals in digital form all the time during the processing, no links, no contacts, etc. And the price of the softs are a fraction of the hardware devices...

Let me know your opinion please...


----------



## Ovation123

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*

Should not the Anti-Mode 8033 also be listed here?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

*Re: BFD Alternatives: FBQ, SMS-1, DCX and more*


It is now – thanks!  Here’s a review John M did a few years back.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Ovation123

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It is now – thanks!  Here’s a review John M did a few years back.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


It was that review that convinced me to buy one. I don't plan to part with it anytime soon.


----------

